

Glitch: An image transformation web service - martincerdeira
http://powerful-savannah-5198.herokuapp.com

======
dhaivatpandya
This is an interesting idea, but, the design is absolutely horrible. I get the
the whole "glitch" thing, but, to be honest, this is unusable the way it is
currently.

I did give you an upvote though.

~~~
martincerdeira
I recently updated the whole site, you can re-visit it at: <http://powerful-
savannah-5198.herokuapp.com/>

I think it is much nicer now... =)

